# shelby



## cadillacbike (Sep 5, 2014)

Been working on this shebly this summer. Bought this from Steve k  from a show. It was a little toasty. But a think it turn out nice. enjoyed riding it rode great. Going to put the little lady on it sunday.


----------



## Sped Man (Sep 5, 2014)

Night and day. Awesome job. Congrats!


----------



## Steve K (Sep 5, 2014)

Kevin:
Amazing transformation!!! Thanks for posting. 
Your talents are amazing.
Looking forward to seeing the Shelby again in person.
Steve K
Greensboro


----------



## vincev (Sep 5, 2014)

Nice! what model is that?


----------



## mike j (Sep 6, 2014)

That's a cutie, great job. I'm sure that she will be very happy with it.


----------



## StevieZ (Sep 6, 2014)

That bike looks fantastic. We never see enough Shelby bikes!!!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 26, 2014)

It was definitely one of the beauties at the show!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Oct 28, 2014)

*That's Sick!*

I wanted to do a Chartreuse Cycle Truck.  Didn't have the stones to do it.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 28, 2014)

Ozark Flyer said:


> I wanted to do a Chartreuse Cycle Truck.  Didn't have the stones to do it.




Thank you.


----------



## cadillacbike (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Oct 29, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Thank you.




That's funny.  You're not the first to say that.


----------

